# CS3 Acrobat 8 "No valid Serial Number Found...



## mollyzmumzy (Aug 9, 2008)

Acrobat will now close.
This message has started to show up. I can't convert my files to PDFs. 
What is the best way to deal with this? I've done some solution surfing and responses vary and seem to refer to v. 6 & 7 - I have v8. I've reinstalled the programs as prompted. I don't know if this means programs were uninstalled, then reinstalled. Then the deactivation steps...., I assume I do not need to deactivate because I am not putting this program on another PC. Then I thougth I could momentarily by pass this by using Cute PDF to do the trick for me, but no image shows up in the file. Please help..., I need to get my xmas letter in the mail! Happy Holidays. Thanks.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, I would try deactivating it if you can. Although you may not be putting it onto another computer, it still may show up as two differnet copies of it. 

Have you had acrobat 8 running on your computer before?


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

You can create the PDF files you need with PrimoPDF [http://www.primopdf.com/].


----------



## mollyzmumzy (Aug 9, 2008)

In frustration I resorted to a system restore which did the job. BTW, is there a place to check the last time a system restore was done? Is this info stored somewhere?
So the quirky thing is, this allowed me to get past that hurdel and to "print to PDF" only to send me a error notice that the attempt failed right at the very end. 
I finally was able to convert this into a PDF by using "export." 
Seems all this is way too complicated, but I did get my xmas letter sent. 
Thanks for your assistance! Happy New Year!


----------

